# Savanah...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You would have been 12 years old tomorrow...I'm writing a special note to you tonight because I know I would never get through it tomorrow.

I miss you more every day that goes by. Everyone said time heals, but so far, the hole in my heart is still just as big as the day you went to the Bridge. You're my special girl, Naners, and you always will be. I love you so much. 

I feel like I've said this a million times to everyone I know, but I'll say it again, just for you...I would give anything for just one more of your hugs. I mean it, Savanah, anything. Your hugs could heal any pain that I was feeling. You always knew when I was sad...you would come over and lean your whole body into mine telling me, in the only way you could, that everything would be ok. 

I hope this note finds you happy and safe. You will be in my heart forever, Savanah Banana, and know that I'll see you again one day to collect on that hug, ok? Love you always, sweetie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thought are with this day!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tears flowed all through your post. You spoke vivedly about Savannah which is how I feel about my Max. My thoughts and prayers are with you today. HUGS.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending lots of love and warm thoughts during this difficult time. Savanah was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh what a beautiful girl she was. I love the picture of her in the window blinds... what a smile!!! (((HUGS))) to you and your family!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet she's hugging you right now....Let the day be filled with love and memories of your beloved girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking of you at this sad time - run free and sleep softly Savanah


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for you on this sad anniversary. Savannah is a beautiful girl and is still with you in your heart and memories.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Her gentleness & wisdom shines in her pictures and she sits at your shoulder and watches over you daily. Play Hard Sweet Girl~Thank You For Everything.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I was given this poem 30 years ago by my Aunt after the passing of my first dog Stormy. It meant alot to me then but became very dear to me after the passing of my Scooby just this past Easter. 
Hope it helps you as it did me.


*A Dog for Jesus*

I wish someone had given Jesus a dog.
As loyal and loving as mine.
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine.

As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog,
Would have followed Him all through the day.
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray.
It is sad to remember that Christ went away.
To face death alone and apart.
With no tender dog following close behind,
To comfort its Master's Heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
How happy He would have been,
As His dog kissed His hand and barked it's delight,
For The One who died for all men.

Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine,
The old pal so dear to me.
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone,
Knowing they're in eternity.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

We are lucky to have had them in our lives. So many don't get that chance. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My Sadie hugs like that...I can only imagine your pain on this day and hope beyond hope that Naners sends you a hug you can feel. Peace.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of Sweet Savannah. Try and take comfort in knowing that she is watching over you with her big smile and tail wagging.

R.I.P. Sweet Girl

~Jackie


----------

